# FOR SALE: Pioneer AVH-P7300 DVD player



## marc-25 (Mar 3, 2003)

I am selling the dvd player for $900.00 I bought it new for 1,800.00. I had it took to a electronic shop to be checked out, and it checked out ok, I have all the hardware that goes with it! I am selling it cause I need the money bad "my loss could be your gain"


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

Not to sound like an ass, but this shouldbe in the classifieds. You would have more of a response there!

Just a helpful suggestion!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

marc-25 said:


> *I had it took to a electronic shop to be checked out, and it checked out ok *


Meaning it was broken and you had them check it out but its ok? What does that sentence mean to me?


----------

